# Are you 33-36 Weeks Pregnant With Your First Baby? £250 FEE PAID.



## Eimear1981 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello,

I am looking for women who are 33-36 weeks pregnant with their first baby, for a very positive and inspirational feature celebrating women's bodies during and after pregnancy.

Volunteers will be photographed in bra and pants at around 38 weeks, then a fortnight after giving birth, then at 3, 6, 9 and 12 months after giving birth. There'll be a very short phone interview at each stage. All photos can be done at home for convenience.

There's no requirement to diet/exercise etc, it's completely up to each woman taking part what she does with her body after her having her baby, if anything. This is about celebrating real women and real bodies when so often we see airbrushed images of post pregnancy bodies in the media.

A £250 fee will be paid at the end of the project.

This feature is for Fabulous Magazine, we did something similar in 2013 and had a wonderful response so we're doing it all over again.

If you're interested in taking part please contact me ASAP on eimear.o'[email protected]


----------

